# Rubiks Storebought



## Ltsurge (Apr 27, 2011)

I am currently usuing a rubiks storebought (3x3) for speedcubing. However the comparisons I have seen with other (mostly chinese cubes) make me wonder if I had made a mistake buying it. How does it (on average) compare with those other cubes i.e cutting corners, smoothness, overall feel...


----------



## Vinny (Apr 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I am currently usuing a rubiks storebought (3x3) for speedcubing. However the comparisons I have seen with other (mostly chinese cubes) make me wonder if I had made a mistake buying it. How does it (on average) compare with those other cubes i.e cutting corners, smoothness, overall feel...


 
Storebought = 0/10
Everything else = 56789098765 times better


----------



## ianography (Apr 27, 2011)

It's basically like this:

Rubik's: Crap
DIY (especially cubes like DaYan GuHong): OH MA GOD THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## JackJ (Apr 27, 2011)

orlly. There's only been 3 cubes I've tried that are better than a well broken in storebought: Memory, F2, Guhong. Wish I still had my amazing one.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 27, 2011)

It depends... I've seen storeboughts that are better than my type a an AIV


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 27, 2011)

For now, I would save up money, and continue to use the storebought, it's a win-win situation; after you save up, you can bulk order all your cubes at once or you can buy everything you need at once (Stickers, lube, etc.) and by the time you have enough money for that, your Storebought would be broken in and it will be pretty good. You will also be able to control ALL cubes. My first cube was a Guhong which was very forgiving which meant that when I switched to a Diansheng or a storebought, I would always lock up. After a few weeks of only using a storebought, I broke it in and now I can control any cube without any lockups. But I still have to practice occasionally on my storebought. And if you order from lightake, don't forget a DS flash cart to play all your Pokemon games, haha.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 27, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Storebought = 0/10
> Everything else = 56789098765 times better


 
So "Everything else" = 0/10...

But yes, storeboughts tend to be crappy  Not to worry, you can still improve with it. Get really fast then switch. It's never too late.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

My store bought is too fast.....


----------



## Ltsurge (Apr 27, 2011)

What Do you think is the fastest time i could achieve with the storebought? 
I just got 44.xx but it locked up a few times.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you had the skill, a storebought could probably take you all the way to 10 seconds and below. Whats the fastest you can achieve with a storebought? Well right now, apparently its 44.xx...


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> What Do you think is the fastest time i could achieve with the storebought?
> I just got 44.xx but it locked up a few times.


 
I've gotten 17 second averages before and ~13 single, and I'm not that great. With enough practice, sub 10


----------



## Vinny (Apr 27, 2011)

There is no limit to the times you can get with a storebought, I will admit that. However, other cubes can make it a bit easier.


----------



## Clayy9 (Apr 28, 2011)

I made my current (lucky) PB on a storebought cube.


----------



## Ltsurge (Apr 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I made my current (lucky) PB on a storebought cube.


 
does it feel smooth or cut corners well because I can't really judge my own cube without knowing


----------



## Clayy9 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's fairly smooth, and turning speed isn't bad either, but it cannot cut corners at all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Get a DIY when you get around 40 seconds.


----------



## Ltsurge (Apr 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> It's fairly smooth, and turning speed isn't bad either, but it cannot cut corners at all.


 
I think that if it could cut corners, it would pop easily. My old cube always exploded whenever i cut the corner badly... 
does a dayan guhong or fII or Type a cut corners without popping ? because I might switch to them once i get down to around sub 30


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 28, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Get a DIY when you get around 40 seconds.


 
This. I went to 30 seconds before I got a DIY.



satellitedanny said:


> You will also be able to control ALL cubes. My first cube was a Guhong which was very forgiving which meant that when I switched to a Diansheng or a storebought, I would always lock up. After a few weeks of only using a storebought, I broke it in and now I can control any cube without any lockups.



This.


----------



## Clayy9 (Apr 28, 2011)

If you aren't a sloppy turner, then the Guhong won't usually pop. Of course, the new LunHui is designed to be pop-resistant.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 28, 2011)

I got a new cube when I was averaging over 30.
To be honest, though, with your times, it wouldn't really make a difference yet.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 28, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I got a new cube when I was averaging over 30.
> To be honest, though, with your times, it wouldn't really make a difference yet.


 
Actually, I think it would make a huge difference initially. But I feel like after the switch, you'd hit a barrier much faster and get discouraged more easily. Using your SB until trying to break sub-30 should be more enjoyable, since the new cube will prove to be useful 

Just keep on practicing!!


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 28, 2011)

The first day I got my Guhong I broke my PBs for single and ao5. I'm still pretty slow, and it could depend on the scrambles, but with a better cube, the only thing stopping you from getting better is your own effort/time/practice you give it instead of the Hardware. The big difference with SBs and DIYs is in M, E, S moves, and corner cutting. However, you COULD modify your SB to have some of the characteristics of DIYs, such as rounded cubies(helps corner cutting), although you can't adjust the tension.


----------



## Ltsurge (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody...
my sb is quite smooth but as jungleterrain said it can't cut corners 
how could I make my cubies rounded- I can't pull any of them out (at least it makes the sb unpoppable)


----------



## Lorken (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey man, I only have a storebrought and I got a pb of 26.xx on it. I have a guhong arriving soon though, so I donno how they compare
Mines pretty awesome though, I did the alpha 5 edge mod on it and I've spun it a million times so its pretty smooth, keep at it!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I think that if it could cut corners, it would pop easily. My old cube always exploded whenever i cut the corner badly...
> does a dayan guhong or fII or Type a cut corners without popping ? because I might switch to them once i get down to around sub 30


 They can to some extent. They can cut past the line (30 degrees) very easily. By Type A, I hope you refer to the ALpha V.


Jungleterrain said:


> *The first day I got my Guhong I broke my PBs for single and ao5.* I'm still pretty slow, and it could depend on the scrambles, but with a better cube, the only thing stopping you from getting better is your own effort/time/practice you give it instead of the Hardware. The big difference with SBs and DIYs is in M, E, S moves, and corner cutting. However, you COULD modify your SB to have some of the characteristics of DIYs, such as rounded cubies(helps corner cutting), although you can't adjust the tension.


 CAN RELATE


ltsurge said:


> Thanks everybody...
> my sb is quite smooth but as jungleterrain said it can't cut corners
> how could I make my cubies rounded- I can't pull any of them out (at least it makes the sb unpoppable)


 
Don't bother. It won't improve too much. 
To disassemble your cube, hopefully to lubricate, turn the U layer 45 degrees. Pick an edge, stick your thumb under, and pull up.


----------



## cubeslayer (Apr 29, 2011)

I can get sub 17 on my storebought . They simply require a lot of working in and simple lubing. By no means am I saying they are the best, I have only played with storeboughts so I would not know any better. That said, it really is about getting to know your cube in and out. Knowing how much you need to force, when you need to go easy on it, and so forth. Rather than focusing on the type of cube you " need to get " focus rather on your technique. 
Lance could still get mid 20s with a dollar cube ( after some lubing ) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In6wNCGYgVE .


----------



## Lorken (Apr 29, 2011)

It's like everything that you get attached to: mouse, keyboard, skateboard, etc. You will get a lot better when you really know your cube.


----------



## Mewrius (May 1, 2011)

I love my storebought so much I alternate it with my Lingyun for my main cube.
If you put a little care into it they become awesome.
1. Break in with Vaseline
2. After a couple hundred solves wash out.
3. Do the AV mod on the corners 
4. Put edges and corners on an F2 core
5. Lube with Maru lube
6. ???
7. Profit!

My storebought (technically storebought & F2 hybrid) can now cut corners at almost 45 degrees.


----------



## caseyd (May 1, 2011)

how soon do you take the vaseline out?


----------



## caseyd (May 1, 2011)

and I also like to use my storebought because it forces me to slow down and lookahed, ( im 25 average and llokaheads the most important thing for me to be sub 20)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 1, 2011)

caseyd said:


> how soon do you take the vaseline out?


 A few weeks or months. Whenever you feel the vasaline has worn out the plastic.


caseyd said:


> and I also like to use my storebought because it forces me to slow down and lookahed, ( im 25 average and llokaheads the most important thing for me to be sub 20)


 
Use it as your training cube.


----------



## BC1997 (May 1, 2011)

Trust me, I have a 25th anniversary storebought cube, I average 21 seconds, all it needs is a lot of silcon or jigaloo.


----------

